# WSP fragrance oils 25% off - what is everyone stocking up on



## stephswan (May 3, 2021)

Hi All,
I got so excited when I saw WSP 25% off fragrance oils this morning as I'm still trying to figure out what my favorite scents are. What are you all stocking up on?

I have only tried green tea with lemongrass and I LOVE it.


----------



## AliOop (May 4, 2021)

I want to try Tonka and Vetiver; it's in my cart, but I'm waiting for their mango butter to be back in stock so that I qualify for free shipping. Hopefully that happens before the FO sale is over!


----------



## stephswan (May 4, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I want to try Tonka and Vetiver; it's in my cart, but I'm waiting for their mango butter to be back in stock so that I qualify for free shipping. Hopefully that happens before the FO sale is over!


Tonka and Vetiver looks amazing! i'm going to have to add it to my list.

I might have gone a little overboard yesterday and bought 20...Excited to try all these but I think I may need to take a break on buying anymore things lol

Green Tea 
Fresh Ginger Lime
White Tea
Lemon Sage Ginger
Lemon Sugar
Olive
Verbena
Baby
Bamboo Tea
Citrus Cilantro
Shea & Coconut
Black Pepper
Pistachio & Magnolia
Lemon Rose Water
Avobath
King of the North
Cannabis Santal
Blueberry Lavender & Chamomille
Lavender & Cedar Leaf


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 4, 2021)

As a long time (10 years) customer of WSP, where I got FO freebies on a regular basis, IME and IMHO, only 1 out of 100 of their FOs are "keepers". *Blooming Tulips* is one. The fragrance is spot on. My wholesale customer offered it as a "Special Edition" every year in April. Always sold out by Mother's Day!

On the other hand, I'm testing their *FO/EO BLENDS* and buy them only when on sale.
Thanks for the head's up!

Tested in CP to date:
*Bladderwrack - EO & FO 3386 (Special Order)**  * (My all-time favorite fragrance!)
*Pink* - EO & FO Blend (Special Order)** * Nice Floral. Survived Rabatch. Still going strong.)
Eucalyptus Spearmint - EO & FO Blend 608 -  (sticker!)
Verbena* - EO & FO 348 -    (Faded)
Rainforest* - EO & FO 592* - *
Relaxation - EO & FO Blend 745* - *
Jasmine Vanilla* - EO & FO Blend 504 - Disappointing


----------



## AliOop (May 4, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO the Bladderwrack EO/FO blend is available from WSP in a 25lb drum for only $697.02.  

Meanwhile, my cart with them is in a holding pattern. Hoping that their mango butter is back in stock tomorrow as anticipated, so I can place one order for that and the FOs, before the FO sale is over on 5/7.


----------



## stephswan (May 4, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> As a long time (10 years) customer of WSP, where I got FO freebies on a regular basis, IME and IMHO, only 1 out of 100 of their FOs are "keepers". *Blooming Tulips* is one. The fragrance is spot on. My wholesale customer offered it as a "Special Edition" every year in April. Always sold out by Mother's Day!
> 
> On the other hand, I'm testing their *FO/EO BLENDS* and buy them only when on sale.
> Thanks for the head's up!
> ...



Thanks for the feedback and their scents may not be "keepers". I'm looking forward in reporting back on how the fragrances react/retain in CP soap. I seem to be more particular with scents compared to my friends, so really hoping my testers give honest feedback for my future assortment. Sad about Verbena* as I was really looking forward to that scent!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 4, 2021)

stephswan said:


> Sad about Verbena* as I was really looking forward to that scent!


I was really sad that it didn't do well also. I'd like to find a Lemon Verbena that sticks. So far, no luck. But go ahead and try it. YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary)


----------



## Angie Gail (May 4, 2021)

I've got seven scents in my cart now and six of them will be first time purchases. 
 - Eucalyptus Tea
 - Lavender Woods & Honey
 - Madagascar Vanilla
 - Twilight Woods
 - Tumbleweed & Terracotta
 - Harvest Moonlight (this is one I have used before and needed more, fantastic warm Fall scent)
 - Applewood Fir Needle


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'd like to find a Lemon Verbena that sticks. So far, no luck.



Lemon Verbena was the only fragrance my sister ever wanted when she could still use fragranced products. I used lemon verbena FO from a number of suppliers, and used to think they were pretty much all alike. I have a small amount left from Rustic Essentuals (before they were a WSP affiliate, so I don't know if this is still true) that I compared with Verbena FO from WSP. The RE is better. I don't know about sticking on its own since I always blend it with another lemon (usually meyer lemon). I remember Sweet Cakes Lemon Verbena was also very nice, but I've only used it in M&P. When I need it next, I think I will try the SC version again.


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2021)

WSP has two Rainforest - the EO/FO blend @Zany_in_CO mentioned which I have not tried, and a FO only which I have tried and was one of the most disappointing FOs I've ever had. I honestly couldn't even smell it OOB. Maybe a little whiff when a few drops were placed on a paper towel and sniffed at very close range - it's cheap, but don't waste your money. I don't understand the good reviews that one has.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I honestly couldn't even smell it OOB. Maybe a little whiff when a few drops were placed on a paper towel and sniffed at very close range - it's cheap, but don't waste your money.


That was my reaction to most of WSP's FOs. 


dibbles said:


> I don't know about sticking on its own since I always blend it with another lemon (usually meyer lemon).


I do believe the key to FO longevity is combining them with an EO. I have Litsea but I don't have Meyer Lemon... I need to get me some!  TY.


dibbles said:


> Sweet Cakes Lemon Verbena was also very nice, but I've only used it in M&P. When I need it next, I think I will try the SC version again.


*Sweet Cakes* is where I first encountered my favorite Bladderwrack as a "Natural" Blend. They stopped making it. I have to admit, the name is a bit of a turnoff so maybe that's why it didn't sell well? They used to be really popular years ago until shipping got too expensive.


----------



## dibbles (May 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That was my reaction to most of WSP's FOs.
> 
> I do believe the key to FO longevity is combining them with an EO. I have Litsea but I don't have Meyer Lemon... I need to get me some!  TY.


I haven't found that to be the case. Most of the FOs I have ordered from WSP are strong enough - and I do like a lot of fragrance in my soaps. Nature's Garden on the other hand...

Just to be clear, the Meyer Lemon (or any lemon I blend with verbena) is an FO, not EO. I gave up long ago trying to use Lemon EO in soap - it just fades too quickly. As for blending with Litsea or Lemongrass, I find that lemon EO still fades and I just smell the Litsea (which I love) or Lemongrass. So I just use those EOs if I want a lemon note in an EO blend, or as a stand alone fragrance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2021)

dibbles said:


> any lemon I blend with verbena) is an FO, not EO.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## stephswan (May 5, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I've got seven scents in my cart now and six of them will be first time purchases.
> - Eucalyptus Tea
> - Lavender Woods & Honey
> - Madagascar Vanilla
> ...


I love your selection - excited to hear if you like them!


----------



## GemstonePony (May 5, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I've got seven scents in my cart now and six of them will be first time purchases.
> - Eucalyptus Tea
> - Lavender Woods & Honey
> - Madagascar Vanilla
> ...


I've used Lavender Woods and Honey. It has a an extremely strong lemon note that does eventually fade, but know that you'll be smelling lemons for a solid month with that one. Once it fades out and the lavender and wood are the main notes, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## violets2217 (May 5, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> - Twilight Woods


I love that one! It was always my favorite BBW fragrance! I think it accelerated my soap a little bit, but still smelled awesome!


----------



## glendam (May 5, 2021)

The ones I have bought more than once from them are: (or would buy)
-their honey FO (used to be call honey fragrance formulator).  It only díscolors slightly, behaves well and lasts.
-balsam pine (used to be a fragrance formulator too) very strong
- musk (also a former formulator for blends)
-Eucalyptus and spearmint Fo/Eo blend 
-maple roasted southern peach (discolors some but lasts)
-market peach, at least a month in, still strong. 

the ones I would not buy again:
-recently I tried their Banana FO, it faded a lot in cp
- their lavender Fo 91 (smells like a generic floral)
- their peppermint candy cane - faded a lot for me too
-bubble gum. (Faded) but I like it in bath bombs


----------



## newlife (May 6, 2021)

stephswan said:


> Hi All,
> I got so excited when I saw WSP 25% off fragrance oils this morning as I'm still trying to figure out what my favorite scents are. What are you all stocking up on?
> 
> I have only tried green tea with lemongrass and I LOVE it.


Pure Rain is my absolute favorite! Great in candles too!


----------



## cmzaha (May 6, 2021)

I have to agree with Zany, I found very few from WSP that I considered keepers. Their Nag Champa is the best I ever found and their Tobacco Leaf and Amber are one of my favorites, which was a big seller for me along with my DB. I was given some Lime Coconut Verbena from a gal going out of business and it was also a keeper. Oh yes, Vanilla Noel I really like but usually, I mixed it.


----------



## Angie Gail (May 6, 2021)

A couple of my bestsellers that are from WSP are Lavender Vanilla and Blackberry & Magnolia (this one is popular with men and women).


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 6, 2021)

My frustration with WSP is that they have too much of a variety. For example, if I search "lavender," I get 21 results just for fragrance oils. I've been looking for a watermelon FO and that search results in 11 results. I understand that they want to appeal to a wide variety of fragrance blends, but at some point it can feel like shopping in the cereal aisle.


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 6, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> A couple of my bestsellers that are from WSP are Lavender Vanilla and Blackberry & Magnolia (this one is popular with men and women).


I’ll have to check that out. I have a customer who wants a lavender vanilla blend. I’ve searched and searched but can’t find one that has impressed me.


----------



## AliOop (May 6, 2021)

Their mango butter was back in stock today, so I was able to order that with some Tonka and Vetiver, Cucumber Melon, and OMH. There were soooo many more that I wanted, but I restrained myself. For now.


----------



## Angie Gail (May 6, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I’ll have to check that out. I have a customer who wants a lavender vanilla blend. I’ve searched and searched but can’t find one that has impressed me.


I don't like Lavender scents but I know a lot of other people do so I picked that one and it has been very popular. I'm going to try another one from this sale too, Lavender Woods & Honey.


----------



## GemstonePony (May 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Their mango butter was back in stock today, so I was able to order that with some Tonka and Vetiver, Cucumber Melon, and OMH. There were soooo many more that I wanted, but I restrained myself. For now.


Wait, hang on, is that sale still going? I was considering doing some shopping once it was over and the temptation would be less strong, but my willpower might not last that long.


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> Wait, hang on, is that sale still going? I was considering doing some shopping once it was over and the temptation would be less strong, but my willpower might not last that long.


The sale ends tonight - I assume at midnight. I'm trying to stay away too.


----------



## Vicki C (May 7, 2021)

Oh, brother. Didn’t see your warning @dibbles. Had a cart almost ready to go and missed the sale.


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh, brother. Didn’t see your warning @dibbles. Had a cart almost ready to go and missed the sale.


It wasn't really a warning - but WSP has FO sales pretty regularly, so in the meantime just think about all the money you saved!


----------

